# Hexagon vivarium????



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I got a hit on Craigslist for a Hexago aquarium, is it possible to turn a hex into a viv? If so would the foilage be just in the middle? Or could I make a backround to it? Or mabye if it is (wow all the 2 letter "i" words in a row...) wide enough, could I put a split right down the middle, do a background on each side, and both sides could be its own subviv-ish thing?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

you can do a hexagon tank anyway you want, background, no background, its all your personal opinion. i actually like hexagon vivs, think they look really good. heres you a link to a page that has a hex viv. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...gon+vivarium&ndsp=18&hl=en&sa=N&start=36&um=1


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

My favorites


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

People do this a lot, a stump or other cylindrical centerpiece would be great, and allow for a 360 view.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi

I so want to put one in my office someday


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Holy cow! They look cooler than rectangles!!


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Do a search for Hex tanks on here. There are a lot of construction journals with lots of pics. I posted one last year when I made mine. They are awesome tanks, one of my favs. I have one set up vertically with a stump in the middle and one that i laid down on it's side and did horizontally. Go for it.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

A lot of people like the 360 view. But you can definately do the background thing. Silicone three sides and great stuff the thing. My local breeder did that and I think it looks great! Have fun with it


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll probably do a centerpiece thing, but it'll be touching the back, like with an egg, it's an oval, then there's another oval for the yolk but it's on the side, you know? Like take a quarter, then get a dime, place the dime on the quarter in anyway that the edge of the time touches an edge of the quarter, the quarter would be the hex tank, the dime, the centerpiece. There, I think that's a better demmonstration for the vegetarians (I'm not one)


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a 60gal hex in my collection of tanks. I have segmented off a section for a pond area and the rest has GS on the back of it. I am soon to get some big eyes coming in so I can breed them as well. I can't wait. The darn tank is heavy though, at least 120lbs or more with all the stuff in it, but wow what an amazing tank. One of my fav's to be exact.


----------

